
Apple Plans to Pay $38B in Repatriation Taxes - chrisacky
https://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-to-pay-38-billion-in-repatriation-tax-plans-new-u-s-campus-1516215419?mod=e2fb
======
localcdn
[http://archive.is/9IoKf](http://archive.is/9IoKf)

------
quakenul
Trump is gonna take credit for this, is he not?

~~~
pfarnsworth
This is exactly from his tax bill that got passed, so yes he will. I'm not a
fan of Trump, but every single global US company will be paying billions of
taxes to the US government for the 2018 fiscal year. It also means that they
will be able to move money back into the US with no penalties anymore. I'm
actually surprised at the constitutionality of this, taxing companies going
back to 1986, if I remember correctly.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I'm actually surprised at the constitutionality of this, taxing companies
> going back to 1986, if I remember correctly.

Why are you surprised? The power to tax income regardless of source is in
black and white.

~~~
pfarnsworth
Statute of limitations should be a protection against this. Personal income
tax has a statute of limitations of 7 years. This is a tax grab going back 30
years.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Statute of limitations should be a protection against this.

Statutes of limitations for taxes run from when the taxes first become due,
not from when income is earned.

And the statute of limitations isn't a Constitutional protection.

------
cylinder
What's the point of repatriating this money?

~~~
andrewstuart
It's great PR, affirms Apple as a company that takes care of its U.S.A
obligations, and goes a long way towards pre-empting negative publicity on
other areas such as slowing down old phones.

"I know we're in trouble here for our corporate behaviour, but HEY... look
over here at how good we are." That sort of thing works and matters and is
indeed true.... it sets a good example and allows Apple to take the moral high
ground which is where its marketing is positioned... as a good guy.

